# Application de peinture Spot TV



## Chaiiro (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens vers vous car je cherche le nom de l'application de peinture qui se trouve dans le spot TV du nouvel iPad : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/ en bas.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (25 Avril 2012)

_Brushes_ peut-être...


----------



## Chaiiro (26 Avril 2012)

En fait cetait ArtRage mais merci quand même !


----------

